# My teeth and gum hurts!!! I can't bite!



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

How do I stop this aches? i tried paracetamol but only stops the pain for a few hours.... there's like an ulcer inside my mouth on the cheek, and when I try to bite it's like I'm biting my cheak! and it hurts....is it serious? will it go away? I tried looking online and they say it might be an abscess and you must go to the dentist imedietly as it can be life threatening?....
do I really have to go.....one problem is the dentists don't work on Saturday or Sunday here, especially now it's New Year's eve.....


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

^ agree with above poster, it helps me...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Have you tried Listerine?


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Bad dental hygiene?
You might have Gingivitis. My mom was diagnosed with it yesterday (lol) and she's been rinsing her mouth with warm water mixed with salt 4 times a day because that's what the doctor told her to do. Also, you might wanna schedule a teeth cleansing at a dental clinic. 
Doctor prescribed her with Penicillin for her Gingivitis.

You should take good care of your teeth. Brush your teeth daily and nightly and floss after every meal! Flossing is wonderful! Your mouth and body feel refreshed and content afterwards! Good luck!


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

thanks, I'll take ur advice


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Have it checked out by a dentist asap. If it is something more serious you might need anti-biotics. Leaving it for a few days can be a real problem and dangerous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milo2020 said:


> How do I stop this aches? i tried paracetamol but only stops the pain for a few hours.... there's like an ulcer inside my mouth on the cheek, and when I try to bite it's like I'm biting my cheak! and it hurts....is it serious? will it go away? I tried looking online and they say it might be an abscess and you must go to the dentist imedietly as it can be life threatening?....
> do I really have to go.....one problem is the dentists don't work on Saturday or Sunday here, especially now it's New Year's eve.....





Ventura said:


> Aww.... Try to do a warm water with salt rinse to help it and numb it.... that always helps me....





Help please said:


> ^ agree with above poster, it helps me...





WintersTale said:


> Have you tried Listerine?


Listerine might sting, but it would work. Salt water would work better in terms of pain. You may need an aspirin until the swelling goes down.

Best bet: see a dentist!


----------



## Todd22 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm always try to avoid drink with high intensity like very hot tea or very cold soft drinks take the things with normal temperature would be the better option.......


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pericoronitis

It's probably that. Just rinse your mouth out with warm salt water and keep it clean until it heals. If it stays for more than a week go to the dentists and they will give you anti-biotics.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

Hehe I'm ok now it started to heal right away although I registered at the local dentist... So I can have a checkup (costs £17) think things inside are going back to normal now.. 

Was hurting so bad last saturday thought they will have to pull my teeth out and i would end up like my grandma with only one tooth left...


----------

